# Alberta Bull Elk



## Lost Texan (Jun 27, 2009)

Shot this guy at 15 yards on 9/20/2010. Amazing hunt with a fantastic guide and brother-in-law.


----------



## Tex4x4Fsh (Jul 21, 2006)

NICE! Hope to do the same one day! The light and dark tones of the antlers looks pretty cool. Im used to seeing just plain brown antlers.... close his eyes next time... in that first pick he looks like hes planning evil revenge on you... congrats.


----------



## NOFNSUZIES (Mar 20, 2007)

That's a brute. I love the dark antlers. Congratulations!


----------



## Lost Texan (Jun 27, 2009)

I pray there is a next time. Next year I'm after a moose. His antlers were so dark they had a purple color.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Thats a freaking monster.....


----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

*Very nice*

Thats a Hoss


----------



## Tombstone (May 19, 2009)

Nice Man! Those dark antlers are grogeous especially with those ivory tips. Going to look great on the wall.


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

Congrats!!! I bet your heart was racing at 15 yards!!!!
Beautiful Bull!!!


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Wow! You can almost hang a hammock in there.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Looks close to 330'' range.. P&Y fo sho... congrats


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

was this a free ranging animal, or behind fence?


----------



## Lost Texan (Jun 27, 2009)

100% Free Range. Killed Southwest of Nanton Canada with Willow Creek Outifitters. It was the most physically demanding hunt I personally have ever experienced. But well worth every second. My guide was able to call him to within 15 yards. It was amazing. The rough field score was 304" but i have a gentleman from Nanton going to the taxidermist in late november to score him for P&Y.

LT


----------



## deebo (May 22, 2004)

he sure looks better than 304. beautiful bull! congrats


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

cpthook said:


> was this a free ranging animal, or behind fence?


 I don't know for sure, but I wouldn't think their would be many fenced in animals in Alberta...
I guess you could argue he is on the other side of the border fence??? But that doesn't keep anything out down here, so....


----------



## Lost Texan (Jun 27, 2009)

Thank you deebo. We'll see what the official scorer comes up with in November.


----------

